# Another shooting...



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Local news is covering a shooting at a middle school down south somewhere. They're reporting 2 injured and the shooter in custody. No real details yet.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Southeast Atlanta


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

I saw this on breaking news and they will have updates at 5. The kid was 14 years old. It showed him in handcuffs being put in a police car. I will have to watch the news at 5.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Arm the teachers*



AdmiralD7S said:


> Local news is covering a shooting at a middle school down south somewhere. They're reporting 2 injured and the shooter in custody. No real details yet.


They need to arm any teacher that can pass the qualifications. These are just copy cats. alcadia hasen't even caught on to this yet !


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Get used to this crap, it'll be in your face until Bombo and the other commies get to sign the UN anti gun treaty.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe we can move the TSA from the airports to the schools?

Society is breaking down fast. What do they expect" They took God out and morals out.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

One on the news last night, some guy shot a bus driver and took a child hostage. Alabama?


----------



## MamaTo3 (May 25, 2012)

fishparts2003 said:


> One on the news last night, some guy shot a bus driver and took a child hostage. Alabama?


Yes, in Alabama. The guy is in a bunker or something, but the good thing is that he has allowed them to get medicine to the boy along with crayons and coloring books.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

What are you people talking about? It was the guns fault! Quick, someone replace the gun he actually used with an AR15!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

oldasrocks said:


> Maybe we can move the TSA from the airports to the schools?
> 
> Society is breaking down fast. What do they expect" They took God out and morals out.


Do you understand what you are saying? THIS is exactly what they want to happen. Why can't schools have security? Why TSA? :brickwall:


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

This is what happens when you make it social no-no to talk about God in public and especially in the schools. Morals have degraded to the point that our ancestors would be ashamed of some of us for the way we act when they fought so hard for our freedoms. All we can do is prepare ourselves to protect our families. If you're the praying type now is the time to pray for safety, wisdom, and if TSHTF, for courage to do what you have to do to survive. If you're not the praying type, now is not a bad time to start.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I am not looking to start a huge debate, plenty of people have been killed, with, and without faith of any variety you like. If your beliefs have kept you on the right path in life, I am glad you have found something that works for you.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Do you understand what you are saying? THIS is exactly what they want to happen. Why can't schools have security? Why TSA? :brickwall:


DJgang, consider my statement a "tongue in cheek". If we abolished the ACLU more of these nutcases would be in the hospital.


----------

